# 2005 Nissan X Trail Front Wheel Stud Replacement



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello all, hopefully someone has done this before and can give me some info.

I need to replace the front wheel studs on a 2005 Nissan x trail. I have changed studs on other vehicles where you just belt them out with a hammer, but I have been told on the x trail you need to remove the hub with a press?

If i remove the wheel nuts they will snap off and the vehicle will be stranded, so I cant pull the wheel off to see without knowing if I can complete the job.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.

Drew.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The fronts are easy to change. All I did was knock the broken stud out with a hammer and install the new one. I was even able to leave the brake rotor installed (there's enough room to install the new studs even with the rotor in place). 

For the rears, I had to remove the brake caliper, torque member and take the rotor off. 

Make sure you get the right studs.  The first batch of replacements I got was cross-referenced wrong and the shoulder of the stud was the wrong size.


----------



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

Great! thanks for the quick reply, I might try to track down some stud measurements to make sure they give me the right ones.

Appreciate the info.

Drew.


----------

